# Just wondering, what is "bat bird"?



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

What is "bat bird"?


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

To me, when I say bat bird, it is usually because one of my parrotlets or my budgie are hanging upside down from the top of the cage or a toy. I have never observed my Tiels to do this, though.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

When the hang upside down with their wings stretched out. They typically do this on things they like to claim them as theirs.


----------



## Nadley (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly, but it makes me think of when we're watching TV, and Ralph goes to the top of the TV cabinet and hangs upside down with her wings stretched out in front of the TV. She's very attracted to TV and computer screens for some reason.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

ohhh ok, interesting! Thanks, everyone. I saw this term in another post but wasn't sure what it was. My tiels do it all the time, then!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

They dont always hang upside down, but my birds do that too!


----------



## Stahhhscream (Jul 14, 2012)

I had a white parakeet who would occasionally sleep upside down. I'd sing the batman theme song and she'd bob her head a little. While still upside down, of course.


----------

